# Riddle me this: Floramax vs. PH: RESULTS ARE IN!!



## waterwookiee (Jan 4, 2013)

I now have plain tap, tap with floramax, and tap with a small piece of petrified wood (which was only in the tank for 30 minutes all soaking separately. We'll see tonight.....


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

waterwookiee said:


> I now have plain tap, tap with floramax, and tap with a small piece of petrified wood (which was only in the tank for 30 minutes all soaking separately. We'll see tonight.....


Hi waterwookiee,

Congrats, that is the correct way to help confirm the issue. Here in Seattle our water comes out of the tap at 7.6 but after sitting 24 hours it is about 7.0.


----------



## waterwookiee (Jan 4, 2013)

*And the verdict......*

Ok, tests have been run.

Tap water just pulled ph-6.3, gh-5, kh-1
24 hour old tap water ph-7, gh-7, kh-1
Tap water with petrified wood ph-7, gh-8, kh-4

Tank water with Floramax Midnight: ph-7.6+ (maxed out test kit) gh-8, kh-4

Tank water with new substrate (mix of Flourite, and natural standard gravel)
Ph-6, gh-6, kh-1

Found small white grains in the gravel. When put into vinegar, they fizz like an alkaseltzer.

The moral of the story,

1) Floramax midnight is inaccurately advertised. It DOES affect ph.
2) Apparently so does the petrified wood to a somewhat lesser degree.

I'm glad my water is soft rather than hard, however what to do to harden it a bit? Being this is my first foray into plants, is basic sodium bicarbonate good enough?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

waterwookiee said:


> I'm glad my water is soft rather than hard, however what to do to harden it a bit? Being this is my first foray into plants, is basic sodium bicarbonate good enough?


Hi waterwookiee,

First, thank you for posting your results. Eco-Complete Floramax has been known to have an effect on PH in the past as well.

When you say you want to raise your hardness are you referring to dKH or dGH? If dKH adding bicarbonate of soda will do the trick; here is an handy calculator I use. If you are referring to dGH, I use Seachem Equilibrium and use their dosing calculator.

Tom Barr, one of the more knowledgeable individuals in our hobby, indicated he didn't worry too much about dKH as long as there was sufficient to avoid a PH 'crash' when using CO2. He did say he targeted a dGH of about 5.0.

Hope this helps!


----------



## waterwookiee (Jan 4, 2013)

That helps a great deal! Thanks so much for the info. All of my reference is from keeping reefs so I really have to learn all over. Thanks again !


----------



## amajoh (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm currently deciding between floramax and regular sand as my cap. This is very helpful.


----------

